# Random "Steam Sucks" Topic!



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Does anyone hateeee steam as much as I do? 

I mean WHY did team valve join Steam in the first place? I would LOVE to see steam withdraw from Steam. 

Does anyone else think Steam is a huge downfall of the gaming community or is it just me?

I say we start an online petition to make team Valve withdraw from Steam!  

I can't even save my favourites in my games anymore!!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Valve created Steam. I don't think they'll be leaving it anytime soon, seeing as how it's theirs. They created it because they wanted a way to easily distribute games and patches, and as a new way to sell their games. It's a very good idea, but it's had its' problems since before it went public. Bandwidth has always been an issue, and if the Steam servers go down, then nobody can play their games, but that rarely happens. The good thing is that they continue to update it, sure, it should have worked right in the first place, but at least they didn't release crap and never try to fix it. Steam has gotten a lot better since it first started, and I only see it getting even better in the future.

I don't think an online petition has ever helped the topic it was supposed to...they are terribly ineffective, and Valve isn't going to completely change their delivery approach that they've been working on for several years because a few people don't like it. Even if it did work (which it won't), you'll probably see in the future why they released it. It's much easier to purchase games through Steam for most people than it is to wait for it to come out in stores and buy it. It should be cheaper too, since Valve won't be paying for packaging or distribution costs - the distribution takes place through Steam. It also allows them to release projects they've been working on, or little demos like the Lost Coast demo, without having to put it on a website as a seperate installation file.

If you have problems with Steam not working right, I recommend just reinstalling it...it usually fixes a lot of problems. Make sure you remember your username/password though!


----------



## Xtrasystolic (Apr 8, 2006)

I totally agree with McTimson.

I've only been playing on Steam since a year, and never had any problems/complaints with it. The best part about it is you can buy and update your games without having to go looking for them, plus you get to play the demos for the releasing-soon games. Oh, they also have fairly good online support at their site.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Xtrasystolic said:


> I totally agree with McTimson.
> 
> I've only been playing on Steam since a year, and never had any problems/complaints with it. The best part about it is you can buy and update your games without having to go looking for them, plus you get to play the demos for the releasing-soon games. Oh, they also have fairly good online support at their site.


Your wrong, I thought the same as you when I first had Steam sure its fine etc, but when I started having my problem, I went to the support site and on the forum I found out how many problems Steam causes, I have seen 1000's of people with problems because Steam was built on the UDP ports which alot of people think is stupid, and Steam is extremley fussy and picky on what it likes, so bassically if it doesn't like one thing then it gives you a generic error.

Good tech support huh? well funny you say that when I went to tech support and sent them a msinfo32 report (a full report of my machine, software, users etc) they replied back in the usuall 2 or 3 days saying ''I do not see anything wrong with the msinfo32 report you sent, im sorry I can not offer any more assistence'' no offence or anything, but I have got alot more help off this forum especially from people who replied to my topic like dragjack, who imo has a much better knowlodge of the network etc than the Steam support do.

I made a topic on it at the Steampowered forum and alot of other people have, and its the same response from 'Volunteer Mods'' who will give you the link to faq's, and your told to delete your clientregistry.blob and turn off DMZ when its already been tried, I think Valve need active Valve representatives on the forums to provide support, people bash EA, when on the EA forum both UK and US forum they have actually staff from EA on there on a daily basis, protaginist and Senitence both staff from EA help people on the forum with problems on the games and try there best to answer questions etc from customers. I have alot of EA products e.g BF2 and expansions, Time splitters 2 + 3, def jam vendetta 1 and 2, burnout etc.

Now im not going to whine over and over, but in 7 months that I have had this error (see other topic) Valve has not even researched it, I mean I just want this fixed, I bought their product (most of their products actually over £80 about $140) if I have a problem with a product it is the companies duty to provide accurate support and to support their customers to provide a good service. So tell me if a problem is being reported alot, which this problem is then why won't they research it, they don't even have to give the 100% answer, just a cause of it, the source so the problem can be solved for everyone. Just because Valve is a huge corporation it doesn't mean they should ignore the minorities with certain problems.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

I've been using steam since it came out, and I've never had any problems with it... sure there was little hickups here and there but it's gotten way better since it's birth.

The main reason I like it so much is that it keeps you upto date with everyone else... i wanna install UT2k4 again, but I know im gonna have to spend a few hours finding/downloading patches and map packs to join only select servers... with steam, all you have to worry about is custom maps that are being played, everything else will match once the updates done.


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

Steam is the way of the future. Games are nearly un-pirateable, everyone is always running an up-to-date version, cheapens the cost of getting a game to retail -- which in turns opens the doors a bit for smaller development companies. Aside from poor tech support (which defenitely needs to be fixed), I don't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Brethon said:


> Steam is the way of the future. Games are nearly un-pirateable, everyone is always running an up-to-date version, cheapens the cost of getting a game to retail -- which in turns opens the doors a bit for smaller development companies. Aside from poor tech support (which defenitely needs to be fixed), I don't have a problem with it at all.


Nah, sure its a anti-piracy method but its not a anti-problem solution, sure alot of you haven't had problems, I think that Valve's games css etc are great games but their program does need new coding etc.


----------



## scorpions (Mar 24, 2006)

The only problem with steam is that it take forever to update my game


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

baught a game, didnt play for bout a month ( this game was new )

one of the counter strike games :S dunno which

went onto steam, cdkey already used, sigh what can ye do.

i hate steam for that  even tho its prob shops fault


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

i think a few years back when Sierra published Valve's games, they printed multiple copies of a bunch of keys, so even tho you have a ligit copy, someone else has the same ligit copy,... i think you have to snail mail valve all your info and the game, proving you have the actuall game... then they will ajust your account.

sounds like a pain in the arse to me though... my hl1 disc's cdkey wont work cause of that... but i dont care cause HL2 did work.


----------



## Lindopski (Oct 26, 2004)

Half life 2 was the last valve game i bought and will be the last , they can stick part three.
I had it as a gift from my mum , it wouldnt let me install without first downloading steam and tonnes of ****e from the internet. Great when I have no home net!
My pirate buddies were playing away well before me with no activation req - *******s


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

^Yep, the pirates get better quality out of a product than the paying customers get, I don't want this crappy Steam program, I'd rather download and install my updates off a Valve FTP host, besides last time I was able to log into my account (7/8 months ago) the update for CSS took 6 hours, it kept timing out and saying I have been disconnect from the Steam server try again, all that mess, takes to long, and if you ask me from browsing the steampowered forums they have 100's and I mean 100's maybe even 1000's of problems with the Steam program, I have no idea why Valve don't do something, I see hundreds of posts a day about people with problems with Steam only, it won't start, uses too much memory, freezes on load up, freezes and crashes, not updating, update freezing, memory errors from Steam the list goes on, I have no idea why they have left the program the way it is, it has so many issues with it, the whole thing needs re-coded, tested, patched, released.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

games are a waste of precious time.

...unless they are educational.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Listen people;

STEAM was a very inovative/creative thing. It brough TONS more gamers into the community. STEAM has sold more games than all other DLing thingys avalable combined, by a LONG SHOT. For those of you who think something as complicated as STEAM wont have any bugs or glitches, are just stupid . . .

They have updates and fixes all the time anyway. Not to mention VAC which has been kicking butt recently for reason or another.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

Ive never had a problem with it.... very easy to use.


if you dont like it....dont use it.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Soiled said:


> Ive never had a problem with it.... very easy to use.
> 
> if you dont like it....dont use it.


Exactly.


----------

